# First Wobbler Running



## Bernd (Aug 6, 2008)

I sort of achieved several mile stones on this project. :

1.) I actually finished a model project that I started for once
2.) It's the first attempt at ever building a steam/air engine
3.) I'm very enthused about building more

When I started this project I actually had several other engines started. They are in different stages of build. I always seemed to have a problem with finishing anything because something of interest comes along and I start on that item without finishing what I had previously started. :-\ 

I have two wobbler's that I started. The plain jane got done first. The other will be "blinged up" a bit. ;D
Plus I need to finish up the build write up I am doing on my web page for this engine.

Ok, with that all said here's a pic of the semi-finished product running. I still need to trim a few pieces and polish a bit on it. I've been running it in on air. Sorry no vid's since I don't have video camera to take pics with.







This is one of Elmer's engine, "Wobbler". From looking at the pic can anybody tell me what's different about it? ???

Bernd


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice one Bernd 8) great to see a first runner 

now come on, beg borrow or steal a video cam, phone, whatever ......... you know you will have no peace till you do ;D 

and before Ralph asks .................... what's next :big: :big: :big:

Whatever it is good luck, I'm still trying to make my mind up, there's load's on my "to do" list but still ain't decided, I'll keep on pottering till I get there.

atb

Dave

(PS: I'm at a loss Re: 'La difference' : )


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice job Bernd. Thats the same basic Elmers engine that I first built. The video I posted was so blurry it could have been an engine running---or a white cat in a snowstorm.---Brian


----------



## Bernd (Aug 6, 2008)

Crewcab, Brian,

I played with my digital camera and found I cound make a video. It plays in "Realtime" player, an Apple product. I've up loaded two vids to my web site for down loading here. Let's see if it'll work.

Vid1

Vid2

Hope this works or Ralph will be bugging me till I get a vid. :big:

What's next? Well I've got a second one of these to finish for a present. Then I'll get back to Elemer's "Slider" and hopefully finish that. 

I really would like to see these run on steam, so maybe a boiler after the Slider. :-\

Bernd

P.S. I just tried out the links after I posted and they work for me. Sorry they're a big on the dark side. I'll get better as I make more. ;D


----------



## Divided He ad (Aug 6, 2008)

Bernd, I was just looking over this little beauty on your site yesterday... And now here it is all finished ;D 



> When I started this project I actually had several other engines started. They are in different stages of build. I always seemed to have a problem with finishing anything because something of interest comes along and I start on that item without finishing what I had previously started.



Same thing here Bernd... just want to build more and more interesting too! ;D 

You need to Steal a camera... well borrow really! From a good neighbour.... assuming you got one? :-\ 
WE NEED VIDEO!!! :big: 


You guys over there need an Aldi .... Quality, low cost good stuff.... £60 and you got an 8MP camera with 60fps video function with sound!
(mars bars being equal.... would probably be the same(ish) in $'s ? ) 



> This is one of Elmer's engine, "Wobbler". From looking at the pic can anybody tell me what's different about it?



The only thing I can think of (without looking through my hoard of plans) is the intake position... Different to my Baldy ! 


Happy to know you finished this and happier to know it has inspired you to create more ;D 


Now on with the little Blinged one  


By the way.... Remember that you inspired me to find out and try my first engine turning with the post on the Blinged one a little while back  



Thank you, 


Ralph.


----------



## Divided He ad (Aug 6, 2008)

mmmm......Looks like forces were at work While I was typing!!!!!  :big: :big: :big: 


We shall try this out.... 



Ralph.


----------



## Divided He ad (Aug 6, 2008)

Wooo Hoooo !!!! it took a while to load itself but it worked ;D 

I love to see the video's ;D 


So what have we learnt today.... Bernd can build sweet running steamers and now knows more about his camera :big: 

(Oh yer and that I write too much!! :big: :big: )


Well done that man  



Ralph.


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 6, 2008)

Bernd, links work fine ................ what a cracking lil' engine ;D well done that man :bow:

Engine of the month stuff methinks, for me; it's not always about the end product  it's the life n' soul you breathe into it 8)

CC


----------



## Bernd (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, appreciate the comments.  :-[ 

As far as the camera goes. I didn't know that it needed Realtime Player to work. They don't tell you that in the instructions. I just happened to load Realtime a while back and today was the first time I tried it with this camera. So now I can do vids.

Ralph,

The Wobbler is actually a mirror image of what Elmer had intended. I accidently drilled a hole on the wrong side. I decided to just keep going and see what would become of it. It's like Bog's says "You make it to fit". If it hadn't been for his words of wisdom I think I would have quit right there. :-\ See Bog's I do listen to what you say. :big:

The second engine is a mirror image too. I added a bit of engine turning and will polish the flywheel a bit. It sure won't shine like yours Ralph. 8)

Bernd


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 7, 2008)

Bernd,

They are not words of wisdom really, just a way to stop your recycle bin growing. 

If it can be put right, it was never wrong in the first place, just a redesign. That is another one.

I bet you have got the usual grin now, not one, but two unique 'left hand' engines.

Lovely runner by the way, and I can't wait to see how the bling turns out. But you will have to go a long way to catch Ralph.

Bogs


----------



## Divided He ad (Aug 7, 2008)

This ain't no Blinging contest!! You do what you are happy with and show what you made..... no one is here to tell you you should have made it different ('cept if you alter your base....!!  :big: ) I just like shiny 8) 

Hmmm... Left handed engineering eh!? Well it's hard enough to do the right handed version... Bernd, your on your own with that one ;D 



Sun's out, wasps are already bouncing on the inside of the windows.... I think it's going to be a good day ;D 

Have a good one,



Ralph.


----------



## 4156df (Aug 7, 2008)

Bernd,

Nicely done. These things are fascinating to watch. Nifty profiling on the flywheel, by the way.

Dennis


----------



## rake60 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nicely Done Bernd!

I took the liberty of converting the videos to MPEG to embed them here.
Hope you don't mind.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ry3zA1J24pE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVSQh3NPu58[/ame]

Rick


----------



## Bernd (Aug 7, 2008)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Nicely Done Bernd!
> 
> I took the liberty of converting the videos to MPEG to embed them here.
> Hope you don't mind.
> ...



Thanks Rick.

Nope, don't mind at all.
I never got that convert program to work by the way. Something was missing if I remember right. Just don't have the time or energy to look into making better videos right now. Both my camera, Olympus D-350, and the wifes Kodak camera use Quicktime Player. What do others use to get MPEG? Or do you need a conversion program? 

Agggh, think I need to read the "How to post a vid" first. 

Bernd

P.S. Just reread the "How to post a video". Nothing stated about conversion from one form to another. Since I have my own web site I would keep the vids on there. Can that be done or must one use YouTube?


----------



## rake60 (Aug 7, 2008)

Our cameras create MOV videos as well.

Maybe Steve Jobs cornered that market? 
(OK That was out of line. LOL)

Anyway, I use this program to convert MOV to MPEG.
http://www.aone-video.com/mov.htm

It's inexpensive, quick and easy.

Rick


----------



## Bernd (Aug 8, 2008)

Checked out the web site. There wording is a bit hokey, must be foreign? ??? But if you've tried it and it works guess I'll give it a try with the trial version. Won't happen till after the 17th of August. Wifey is going on vacation for a week, I'm just tagging along since I'm retired. No vacation for me. She tells me I'm on vacation every day. ;D

Thanks for the link.

Bernd


----------

